# Anyone Dizzy? Please describe it for me.



## Guest (Jul 8, 2000)

well another symptom that is more disabling than any other. I only drive a one mile radius because of my dizziness.I would appreciate hearing from others...they say I have chronic labrynthitis with an inner ear lesion but I truly wonder if the FM is the real reason for this.You are great listeners!!Sea


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sea;Yep, dizziness seems to be another symptom of the dreaded fm. When I have the dizziness it seems like I'm off balance. It's not where I feel the room in spinning around me. It's more like I can't seem to judge where things are. I tend to walk into things ie) walls, furniture. I end up with quite a few bruises after a bout with dizziness. How would you describe your dizziness?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

I'm starting to sound like a borken record. ME TOO, it was so bad at first I was diagnosed with vertigo, and treated, didn't help much. I think it is connected to my ears and allergies. The higher the pollen count, the more dizzy I feel, and when I'm having a dizzy spell, I can feel pressure in my ears, border line pain.Also, if there is the slightest wind, warm or cold, my ears ache something fierce, and I get very dizzy.On an ironic note, I have never had an ear infection in my life. I never made a connection between this problem and FM until I read someone elses story in an FM book.I never stop being surprised, but boredom has its perks.Lori Ann


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

I use to hav bad bouts of vertigo,suddenly my hearing went in left ear,gone,and the vertigo stoped.funni huh!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

My dizziness is not the room spinning but more of a unbalanceness. It make s me very nervous as I fell like I might fall over and make a fool out of myself. It makes me very self conscious.I too have allergies and sensitive ears. I think this doesn't help the dizziness. My symptoms are worse as the day goes on. By 1pm or so I can no longer drive with much confidence.Thanks for the help.Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

Hi guys, Sorry I dropped off the planet for a few days. Yes, I get dizzy right before I have a major flare-up. The flare-ups aregetting worse and closer together. I'm just getting over this one. I was at work Thurs. and suddenly, I felt like I was falling. Also, a couple a years ago, I realized I could no longer ride roller-coasters.What I believe was my first major flare-upwas Sept of last year, right be for my diagnosis. I had to go to the E.R. for dizziness. I then got cold and couldn't move my arms and legs temporarily. It scared me and husband to death. I was diagnosed then with a virus that had settled in my inner ear.also, I had chronic ear infections until I was ninth months old. they didn't have tube back then, ( light years ago )







and this doctor literally drilled into my ears to open them up. My right ear hurts a lot now. And the last time I flew on a plane, my ears hurt so bad upon landing that it felt as though my ear drums were rupturing. Incidently, my twelve year old son, whom is already showing many signs of Fibro, was a clone of my ear infections, and strep and so forth. He also has asthma and testing positive for mold allergies. So maybe there is a connection between the mold allergies and Fibro. Maybe this has something to do with the candida as well. Great talking with you guysJen------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

I get both kinds of dizziness. The unbalanced and the room spinning. I can just be standing in one spot and I'll have to grab something close by and focus on a stationary item until the spinning stops. I had my ears checked and all the ear doc said was they were too clean and that can get rid of the good bacteria and I could end up with an infection. (never have) My dizziness gets more pronounced as my fatigue gets worse.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

I thought I was the only one with this "balance" problem. If I get too close to someone or some thing, I lose my balance and feel like I'm going to fall down or make someone else fall down. I do this most everyday of my life. Sometimes I also feel dizzy, I really feel stupid when I do this at work. and I do it a lot! It's a good thing we're all friends at work, they would probably think I was drunk everyday. One of the teachers I work with has the same problem, she also has fibro. we both stagger around like a couple of drunks.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Sorry Sea, I didn't actually explain my dizziness. It is often a feeling of being off balance, that happens every day, but according to my med sheets, most of my prescriptions can cause that. But when I have a bad spell where it doesn't go away for a couple of weeks, it does feel like I drank way too much.Lori AnnPS I don't drink anymore, I feel bad enough as it is.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2000)

Well it looks asthough dizziness or the feeling of inequalibrium is a common compliant among us fibro suffers.Is anyone prevented from driving any distance on a daily basis?I am also fibro dizzy everyday and find driving nearly impossible with the exception of one mile.thank you all for sharing your life with me.Sea


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sea:No, I'm still driving. I can't imagine not being able to drive. I've had my license for 21 years now. When the fm days are bad I stay close to home and don't drive. My husband is also a shift worker so on the days that I have appts. and cannot drive, he will take me. He's very good about it (I'm very lucky).


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

I was just learning to drive when I was diagnosed about 8 years ago, I had my learners permit, I had taken quite a few lessons and was about to take the test when I started on the meds, all things combined, knowing my reaction time was not what it should be, I chose not to pursue it. I don't miss it too much, but I still dream about it sometimes when I sleep. Its more of an aggrevation to my hubby than to me, but we have had to live with so many things this seems minor in comparison.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann,I can relate to the aggravation your husband must have driving you around. I tooo depend on my husband to drive me everywhere. Thank God he is understanding of this FM stuff!!It really is the most disabling part of my problem because you usually have to drive to get anywhere. I have two school aged children and I am always trying to explain to them why I can't bring them here and there.I only hope someday they will find a miracle drug for this FM dizzy that would allow me my freedom again.Take Care,Sea


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

I am dizzy! Just plain dizzy...I pulled up to the gas station and I have a car that the key is so worn out that it falls out when i drive so I start the car and leave the keys on the dash while I drive. Aaanyway, I have a little switch by my seat that pops the trunk and another for the gas tank cover. I hit the switch and jump out of the car. I contantly lock my car it is a habit. So I hit the lock and shut the door...... I walk over to the pump and realize a few things!The car is still running, the trunk is open and NOT the gas tank. OHHH YHEAAA! Hell I locked the car and the keys are on the dash. I don't have spare keys for my car. So to my full embaressment I had to call roadside service to open the running car with the locked doors. I have NEVER done this and now I am so worried that I will do it again that I wait until I have my keys in hand before I lock the door. DOES THIS COUNT FOR BEING DIZZY?







)lexa


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi everyone:Lexa, I locked myself out of my car so many times that I took a break from driving for awhile. In one week I locked myself out 3 times. I had to call CAA (same as AAA) to help me. The tow truck guy knew me by my first name. Then the following week I get a letter from CAA saying that I've reached my limit for calls for the year. Talk about adding insult to injury. And of course I didn't get a spare key made, because I forgot. I also left my car running and the radio on at a shopping mall. I had to get this fella to help me with a coathanger. He must have thought I was real ditzy. I just laughed it off, but was really embarrassed. Oh...if only the outside world knew what we're going through.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2000)

Weener,I am sure you all can tell me all KIND of stories! I hope that th towing company does not get to know me!







I do a lot of traveling and I am constantly trying to not forget things. I was in Atlanta and I was on the Hertz shuttle to get a car and I get off the bus and forget my luggage and my laptop on the shuttle!!! I realized and started running after the bus and yelling to wait!!!! This is only the begining I am sure. Weener, where did you get that name? Lexa


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello everyone! I can relate to your dizziness, but on a smaller scale. Mine is from an imbalanced vertigo as a result of the severe hearing loss I have----or so they tell me. Sometimes it's just a few seconds of dizziness, and several times over the years it has lasted almost a week or more! So, I know what your experiencing and it is horrible. Everything swims!!! The ENT Doctor told me that as I get older I will probably have more dizzy spells. I have a 70% hearing loss in both ears and have to wear hearing aids in order to hear anything. Without them the world is silent. I also depend on lip reading, something I taught myself when I was a little girl and didn't even realize I was doing it!! Smart, huh?! I apologize for not responding much in the last week. I've had a terrible migraine and I'm so tired. And then there's the burnigh shoulders and hip and stiff neck, and..... And, of course, they go hand in hand. I have a Doctor's appointment on Thursday, and I'll see what he has to say. Also, I contacted the Institute of Molecular Medicine and they have sent me their packets of information and lab form, etc. for the Mycoplasma blood test, and hopefully my Doctor will authorize it. Then I wait for the results. To anyone else interested in doing this, thid toll free number will connect you directly to the lab: 1-888-882-8838. They were very friendly and helpful. They suggest the 4-panel test--that way all bases are covered. They will file with your insurance company for you. Most Insurances will pay for this test. The only ones they have trouble with are HMO's and Medicaid. Thought I'd pass this on. Take care everyone!! Even though I might not respond to many posts, I'm here!!! I feel bad that I missed the Monday night Chat. I'll try for next week. I am thinking of all of you.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lexa:Your incident actually sounds like a commercial I've seen. I think you should be collecting royalties. My husband gave me the nickname Weener. There is no long story behind it. Just some strange things I've done over the years and my crazy behaviour gave me the nickname Weenie then it became Weener. I have so many nicknames that my friends don't know what to call me. My favorite is Feetheart (not sweetheart). When my hubby and I went to the Dominican Republic he was a bit tipsy one night and accidently called me Feetheard instead of sweetheart. He was so loud that everyone in the resort heard him. For the whole week we were there people were calling me feetheart. Is Lexa your nickname?


----------

